# Olive Branches?



## daddyzaring (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever used olive branches to smoke with?  I seen  some at a near by BBQ Supply store, and was kind of wondering how it would taste to smoke with them?


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Now I use and buy olive wood alot and it is a light wood but with a good flavor to it maybe like apple or other fruit woods. Now for the branches I don't know but I can't see why you couldn't use them. Heck give it a shot, for it can't hurt.


----------



## mco (May 5, 2010)

Humm the neighbors Russian olive blew over a couple of days ago,I'll go get me a couple arm loads and let it dry, unless I hear other wise


----------



## ak1 (May 5, 2010)

Russian olive is different from Olive. Totally different plant families.


----------

